# I can draw your Betta!



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

I would love to draw your betta! To keep it organized 5 slots are open. I will only take 5 requests at a time so I don't forget anybody!
Here's the 3 ways I can do it:


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's another example. There's two new features!
Ps the fish I drew is my new halfmoon female, Uranus


----------

